
Show HN: Sync all your crypto holdings in one place - clh22793
https://www.tokentrax.com
======
bottles11
Seems like a good idea, but really wish there were more information on the
landing page. Screenshots would be great too.

~~~
clh22793
Thanks for the feedback! We'll be providing some screenshots and video in the
coming days, but really wanted to gauge interest asap. Please stay tuned.

